# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ο Άρης ο μικρός θεός

## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou

Θα ήθελα να σας γνωρίσω τον Άρη ένα ζεμπράκι που περνάμε υπέροχες στιγμές μαζί καθημερινά φέτος στης 31 Ιουνίου κλείνει τα 4 χρονών.Τον έχω από 14 ημερών και το τάιζα στο χέρι ηταν το πρώτο ήμερο πουλακι που απόκτησα.Είναι πολύ χαδιάρης την συμπεριφορά του θα την περιέγραφε κανείς σαν μικρό γατάκι ή σαν παπαγαλακι χαχαχα.Εδώ θα βλέπετε που και που μερικές φωτογραφίες του η ακόμα καλύτερα κανα βιντεάκι σίγουρα θα τον λατρέψετε. :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy0045: 








Εδώ ήταν μετά από μπανάκι χαχαχα 




Ποιος είσαι εσύ?χαχαχα






Εδώ δύο βιντεάκια

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφος είναι!!!! Να σου ζήσει και να το χαίρεσαι!!!
Είναι φουλ χαδιάρης από ό,τι φαίνεται στο βίντεο!!!!  :Happy: 

Απλά πρόσεξε λίγο την υγιεινή. Είναι ανθεκτικά πουλιά αλλά η καθαριότητα είναι το Α και το Ω για υγιή και δυνατό πουλιά!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ώχου ένα χαδιάρικο παραδεισάκι!! Είναι πανέμορφο μιλάμε!!! Όπως είπε και ο Ευθύμης, το κλουβάκι του είναι αρκετά ακατάστατο. Δεν πρέπει να μπορεί να έρθει σε επαφή με τις κουτσουλιές και την εφημερίδα του.  :Happy:

----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou

Σας ευχαριστούμε  :Angel09:  του αρέσουν πολύ οι αγκαλιές στην χούφτα καθετε και χαλαρώνει και καμιά φορά τον παίρνει και ο ύπνος στο χέρι χαχαχα

----------


## Cristina

Καλά, μιλάμε είναι γλυκό σαν καραμέλα!!! Φτου φτου, μην το ματιάσω!!!
Εκτός της καθαριότητας που σου είπαν τα παιδιά, εγω θα σου πρότεινα σε κάποια φάση να του αλλάξεις το κλουβί με ένα πιο ευρύχωρο, για να είναι πιο άνετο. Το αξίζει, ο μπαγάσας!!! Και ένα κορίτσι, οι ζεμπρουλες ζητάνε συντροφιά. Έχει εσένα, αλλά με το κορίτσι θα είναι  :Love0034:  διαφορετικό

----------


## jk21

Να το χαιρεσαι ! γλυκας ο Αρης !


δες ομως συντομα το θεμα του κλουβιου . Καποιο με σχαρα ή καθημερινη αλλαγη υποστρωματος αν προτιμησεις χαρτι κουζινας ή απο μια εως δυο βδομαδες αν προτιμησεις pellet που καινε σε ειδικες σομπες και ειναι πολυ καλα σε απορροφητικοτητα υγρασιας

----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou

> Καλά, μιλάμε είναι γλυκό σαν καραμέλα!!! Φτου φτου, μην το ματιάσω!!!
> Εκτός της καθαριότητας που σου είπαν τα παιδιά, εγω θα σου πρότεινα σε κάποια φάση να του αλλάξεις το κλουβί με ένα πιο ευρύχωρο, για να είναι πιο άνετο. Το αξίζει, ο μπαγάσας!!! Και ένα κορίτσι, οι ζεμπρουλες ζητάνε συντροφιά. Έχει εσένα, αλλά με το κορίτσι θα είναι  διαφορετικό





Εχει αλλάξει και κλουβί εδω και πολύ καιρό.Τα μεγαλύτερα κλουβιά δεν του αρέσουν επειδή το έχω δοκιμάσει η πλάκα είναι οτι προτιμάει ακόμα μικρότερα χαχαχα τον βάζω καμια φορά που πάμε βόλτα σε ένα μικρότερο και το βλέπεις χαίρεται Όσο για κοριτσι?χαχα δεν τον ξέρεις τον Άρη κάνει παρέα μόνο με ανθρώπους 4 θηλυκιές εχω δοκιμάσει.(βγαινει έξω απο το κλουβι καθε μέρα από μια ώρα)

----------


## Georgiablue

Αχου μωρέ ένα κούκλακι χαδιαρικο !!!  :Love0034:

----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou



----------


## Soulaki

Τον παντρευτείς τον κούκλο? χωρίζω επι τόπου, για χατήρι του..... :Love0034:

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχαχαχα πέθανα Σούλα !  :Happy0196:  

Καταπληκτικά όμορφος ο ζουζούνος , καλοαναθρεμμένος και με ωραίο σπιτάκι! 
Μπράβο Παναγιώτη !  :Happy0065:

----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou

Χαχαχα σας  ευχαριστουμε

----------


## xrisam

Να το χαίρεσαι το κουκλάκι σου!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Είναι φατσόνι τρελό! Να τπ χαίρεσαι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

